
Your Startup is Doomed - ssclafani
http://www.tomscott.com/doomed/
======
ColinWright
OK, I'm officially confused. I tried to submit this a few hours ago and found
that it had already been submitted, and my submission acted as an upvote. Now
I see you've submitted it, and the previous item is nowhere to be found.

I don't understand.

